

Rate my startup: happybuy.com - the biggest savings on the internet - happybuy

happybuy saves shoppers money by tracking prices on products from the worlds largest online stores. You can be alerted of price drops for products and through our PricePredict engine, be recommended when and by how much pricing is likely to drop.<p>Launching just last week, we hope to make our users happy by being the best way to save money online.<p>----<p>I created the site out of my own frustration with wanting to buy at the best price and ensuring that I really am getting a bargain.<p>Initially we have launched with support for Amazon, iTunes and Apps for the iPod touch, iPad and iPhone from the Apple App Store.<p>I'd love to know other HN'ers thoughts on the service, so please let me know!<p>http://www.happybuy.com/
======
sammcd
It looks great. I am really hoping this goes well for you so you can add more
of Amazon's competitors.

~~~
happybuy
Yes, we are hoping to be able to expand to support other online retailers in
the future.

